# Fitting Frameless Cabinets



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

How do you scribe and install frameless cabinets into an out of square wall or alcove?

When I made my pantry cabinets, my walls were so out of square the I wanted a little extra frame to scribe to the wall, but I'm sure there is a process for frameless/inset cabinets as well.

Do you just add a block to the side that you can scribe to?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's very bad you might make a filler. A smaller spot you might chisel out the rock on the wall or float out the difference with plaster. I've completely removed the sheet rock on the wall up to about an inch of where the front of the cabinet touches the wall.


----------



## DrRobert (Apr 27, 2015)

You mean frameless, right. Yes you add a filler strip as Steve described. I simply screw them on from the inside.

It can be removed to shave off material/trial fit. This way the cabinet can be set and you don’t move it around. A trick is make the strip a little wider so you can flush the edge to the _inside_ of the cab and scribe the line. When it fits, then rip off a strip so it fits b/t wall and cab. Or Yiu can make a template.

I frequently use thin lath strips. It’s a cheat but it looks ok. On a really bad wall, the wider the filler, the less noticeable. I usually make them 2” wide but go wider.

I can’t see removing sheet rock. Caulk hides a multitude of sins 😳


----------



## BigCountry79 (Jun 2, 2021)

Hah! Yeah @DrRobert I was having a brain fart moment. I changed it. 

I was just working everything on my cabinets out by feel. It came out well, but it didn't feel efficient


----------

